# 277 Metal Halide light to work indoors



## mpdegn (Feb 13, 2009)

Also, does anyone know of any good online tutorials for rewiring? I'd like to do some reviewing, as it has been a while since I rewired something the last time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The reason your thread was closed is because this is a pro electricians' forum, not a self-help DIY forum.

I got a nickel that says this thread will be closed to.

First, if your fixture is 277 volts, you will not find 277 volts in your electrical panel. 277 is a 3-phase voltage, part of a 480-volt system. 480/277 systems are common for factories, schools, hospitals, malls, etc. Your home is 240volts at best.



How much will an electrician charge?

Can't say here. That depends on your locality. It's best to call someone local.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, but this site is for professional electricians only... not people trying to do it themselves. Go over to www.DIYChatroom.com and get some help over there.

Thanks


----------

